# Ten Questions for the 2015 Season



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

As we approach the beginning of the 2015 LPGA season, there are a number of questions that I am looking forward to getting the answers to. In reverse order, here are my top ten: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Ten Questions for the 2015 Season


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

10 - No. It's too much to depend on one player to represent the perceived success of one country. The sophomore slump will come into play.

9 - Yes - She has been on a lot of leader boards and as we always hear pros say, the key is to give yourself chances to win.

8 - Not initially. Playing a worldwide tour opposed to a Korean tour makes for a big learning curve. They will have some growing up to do.

7 - Yes, possibly for all of them, but Pillar is most likely IMO.

6 - No, I don't see any fire in Yani and unless something has happened during the break to change her outlook, I don't see why she should magically change her results against ever improving competition. She simply has a lot more people to beat than she did before.

5 - Yes, I think Ko wins a major. I think she will be the Player of the Year. She will win every award there is except Rookie of the Year.

4 - 50/50... The teams may be more evenly matched this year than ever before. 

3 - Ko will be #1 at the end of the year.

2 - Yes, If Wie stays healthy and there are no other distractions. Hopefully she proved something to herself last year and understands she can compete at the highest levels. If she blocks out the hype that always surrounds her, she would definitely be one of a big four.

1 - Yes, the growth of the LPGA has been spectacular up to now, but there is still a lot of room to grow, both geographically and financially. 

Let me add a suffix to this. 

Someone that was not mentioned was Suzanne Pederson, who I think is primed to make a comeback approaching her previous position as one of the dominant players in the game. I think she will win again, though maybe not making the big four a big five. I simply predict she will have a much improved year.

I think something that always bears watching is the lifestyle change for certain players and whether it bothers their games. Marriages often seem to disrupt a player's routines and scores. Creamer will be one to watch. Lincicome is engaged now. Let's see how the recently married players perform in 2015.

Things I'd like to see changed... I don't like the idea of the LPGA playing their Open on the same course the week after the PGA plays their Open there. I do like the LPGA playing some of the same courses as the men, (and to hear them talk, they are thrilled to test themselves on the same venues), but play them when the courses are in pristine condition.

Also, it's time for Augusta National to host an LPGA tournament. Inviting woman members is a step in the right direction, but refusing to host a top level LPGA event makes them something less.

Lastly, there are cities in big markets where the LPGA still doesn't have a tournament. My home town of Miami, Florida is one good example. Why not bring the LPGA to the winter tourist meccas where there is great weather, great facilities and a welcoming market? There are plenty of places in the southern U.S. that could immediately host in almost turn key fashion.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> 10 - No. It's too much to depend on one player to represent the perceived success of one country. The sophomore slump will come into play.
> 
> 9 - Yes - She has been on a lot of leader boards and as we always hear pros say, the key is to give yourself chances to win.
> 
> ...


Well thought out answers and comments. Good job!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

tonyj5 said:


> Well thought out answers and comments. Good job!


LOL - I just want to steal your job and meet all those pretty girls. :cheeky4:

Then I want Matt Ginella's job and travel to play great golf courses on some company's nickel.

Hey, a guy can dream, can't I?


----------

